# Is there any way to open phone screen capture on OBS?



## Noah the Spike (Sep 17, 2020)

I'm new and need to do a school project. My phone is an LG Stylo 3 and I don't understand how to set up a screen capture for it. All that comes to mind is a USB cable but that doesn't seem to work. What am I doing wrong?

Sidenotes:
I cannot download anything that is not a zip file because of *ahem* reasons that I cannot install anything without admin, so if you include a link to something, make sure it is in zip format.
I currently use a portable version which came directly from here.
I cannot upload a log file from my version, so I apologize.


----------



## koala (Sep 17, 2020)

You need to get an app that mirrors your phone's screen to your PC, and then you are able to window capture the PC part of that app with OBS. There may be an app from the phone vendor, and a free open source screen capture app for Android phones is scrcpy.


----------



## Noah the Spike (Sep 27, 2020)

I'd do it but it got taken away for other reasons and I found something that works but takes more steps. I found a recorder that actually worked (I think the developer was GoldenApps) and use a USB adapter to transfer and edit. Time-consuming, but worked for the project just fine.


----------



## gamesp0t (Jan 5, 2021)

there is a way you have 2 options 1. is for you to use your phones screencast built in app and connect it to your windows connect app! and second is to download nimotv for pc and for android the red nimotv app for android ayyt! then there is a scanner function to use to cast your phone game screen to pc via nimotv app for pc then you can now stream wirelessly


----------



## kimjaeyoung3 (Feb 21, 2021)

is there a way to do that on obs itself?


----------



## gabedilo (Aug 17, 2021)

kimjaeyoung3 said:


> is there a way to do that on obs itself?


since there is not reply i'm guessing not, i'm looking for a direct option too, don't get it why iphone is so damn special


----------

